# Pounda Flounda - 12-7/8 -10



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Went out with first mate Klever to catch up on some flattie feeching. 

Water 57 degrees and light tides. 

Day One : Got on the water late and missed the early bite. Bite turned on after 3 pm when the cloud cover started. Caught a nice limit and enjoyed the rest of the afternoon C/R looking for the 8 pounda.

Day 2: Slept in considering the 30 kt winds howling outside the window. Found a spot protected from the wind . Water was turned up a bit and hoped for the best. It turned out to be completely opposite of the day before. It was am bite and I could get em on all the different Arties thrown and one color combo did out perform the rest. Live mullet did not work for Klever. 

Caught a nice limit and enjoyed the rest of am C/R looking for the 8 pounda. Did not find her, but brought home 2 day limits up to 6# Special thanks to O.K. for some tactics that proved beneficial. These feech will be perfect for the Polish Traditional Meatless Christmas Eve Dinner..

Now on to the dish.. Family actually requested a past dish. This usually does not happen because of the variety that they are spoiled with..LOL

Flounder Turbans in a shrimp sauce ( Huge ) 

Flounder Cheeks ( Panko, Parmesan cheese coated w / lemon juice sauteed )

George Washington Salad ( George liked Artichokes n Asparagus with a red wine vinegar dressing

Stuffing the big 23in tonight.. Catch it on Sat Johnny.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2 - Grilled Stuffed Flounder*

Had to post day #2 dinner and the recipe for all you flounder fishers ..

My Family is tired of Feech..LOL

Grilled Stuffed Flounder . Probably one of the best that I made.

Ingredients:

De-boned 5 # Flounder 
Olive Oil 
1/2 C + - Chopped Shrimp
1/2 C + -Chopped Scallops
4 T -Chopped Onions
2 - Green Onions
2 Sticks - Chopped Celery
1- Chopped Roasted Red Pepper
2 T - Minced Garlic
2 C - U- make Breadcrumbs or Cornbread stuffing 
1/4 - White Wine
Chicken Stock to wet the stuffing
1/2 stick real butter
1 T - Pimentos 
Cajun Seasoning
Mushrooms
Tomatoes

In a Large Saute pan heat up butter and 2 T or more olive oil, add the onions, peppers, celery, shrimp, scallops and lemon juice and cook on med high till onions are translucent or around 3 mins. Add garlic and mix for about one minute and then remove from heat.

Add the stuffing mix, and gradually add the wine and stock to wet the mixture to desired thickness. Add the crab meat, pimentos and season . I used Emeril BAM Bayou Blast. Set aside to cool.

fire up the Grill or oven to 375-400 degrees.

Lay the Flounder on a pre oiled cooking sheet or x2 Aluminum foil boat and stuff all you can and fold back top fillets. Surround with Tomatoes , mushrooms, zuchinni or what ever veggies you like.

Bake for about 25 min pending on the flounder size. towards the end of the cooking process you can pour a little melted butter on the flounder.


----------

